# Observing Jessica - by Craiger16 (~BBW, ~~WG)



## Craiger16 (Feb 22, 2008)

_~BBW, ~~WG _- A high school crush just gets bigger and more beautiful in college. 

*Observing Jessica
by Craiger16*​
 What a sight she was, I was amazed at the change in Jessica in only a few years.

Who am I you ask? Well I'm no stalker, I would like to think of myself as an observer. You see I've always admired chubby chicks, plump girls, large women, anyone who's got some meat on their bones if you will. Well Jessica wasn't always that way. 

Grade 9, I routinely saw the girls laughing and giggling in the corner of the hallway. I kept to myself mostly back then because, being that young, I was a little intimidated by these "beauty queens" as they would be called. I wasn't too attracted to them anyway. Too skinny! 

Except Jessica. She had more of a curvy look to her. Still she wasn't big enough to be quite my kind of girl. Strawberry blonde, big smile, a bit ditsy, you know she was better than the others but nothing to really catch my attention. I did notice something though &#8211; of all the “in” girls she was one who seemed not to care about what she ate at lunch. She’d always seem to have a burger, pizza, even dessert when others just seemed to be nibbling on salads. I wondered if maybe someday she might put on a few.

It was a big school, lots of other girls to observe, so I didn't see or think much of Jessica for the next couple years. I wasn’t the kind to date much and I’d seen Jessica with the same guy a lot. So she just wasn’t on my radar. 

Then, my Senior year, it happened. I think I was ditching class or something but I was hanging with some people in the corner hallways so my teachers couldn’t find me. Anyway the P.E. bus pulled up and the all girl's class was getting out. On their way back up to the change rooms they all passed us. Out of nowhere in a sea of tiny asses there was this beautiful butt that came into my sight. The grey sweat pants were stretched to the limit. I asked my buddy, "Hey who is that?" 

He give me a funny look, then shouts out, "Hey Jessica, how was the run?". 

This chubby short haired brunette goddess turns around, she was coverd in sweat, her white shirt stretched tight across her round belly and large breasts. She smiled and then spoke to my friend, "Oh man it was hot out there, it took so long to get to the end of the trail the bus almost left without me!" 

With that she walked off, jiggling the whole way down the hall. I just stood there stunned, thinking, _"How did that blonde bombshell turn into a real bbw?" _

I kept thinking. _"She must be 50lbs bigger, what did she eat?"_

Starting the next week I would leave class early hoping to get another view of the new and improved Jessica, but it didn't happen. I didn't get it.

_"Why lord? why would you show me a goddess and then make her disappear?"_ I would curse the heavens. Ok maybe a bit of an exaggeration, but I really wanted to see her again. Then after about three weeks I found out she dropped P.E. Apparently she wanted to sleep in so she got her schedule changed so she had first block off. Seniors have perks as long as their grades are good.

However, I soon discovered she wasn't always sleeping in. On one of my many "bathroom" breaks I would walk by the cafeteria to see if anyone was hanging out there. As luck would have it I saw Jessica one morning, with a plate full of pancakes dripping in syrup. plus a side of bacon and a huge chocolate milk. She looked like she was enjoying herself. 

As the weeks passed and I kept watching she had similar hearty breakfasts. The cafeteria had omelets, french toast, and other high carb delacies and Jessica seemed to love all of them. On the rare occasions when I saw her at lunch she was still having more than her friends. Predictably, she just kept getting bigger. I was still too shy to do anything &#8211; I thought she might still be spoken for. This amazingly hot display wouldn’t last though.

All good things must come to an end, I somehow managed to graduate which meant it was time to move on. In college life was different. It was tough to see any of my former high school people during that time, especially with the frequent snow. I thought Jessica was just a memory never to again be encountered. Fall came, College started, and as we esased into the snow season I actually got involved in a relationship.

Several months went by before the weather was nice again. One bright sunny day in February I was driving to my girlfriend’s place, I saw two people riding their bikes. One of them was a girl, who had long blonde hair, and a massive ass! I couldn't help but think, _"It's impressive, all that ass can fit on such a tiny seat, and I guess she's probably trying to shed some holiday pounds." _

Either way I was quite happy to..."enjoy the view" you might say. Then as I passed I realized the cyclist on the right was Jessica! She waved to me when I honked at her. She had a big double chin and red cheeks. She looked like she was working hard to pedal even though she wasn't going very fast and it was a flat road. The people behind me weren't to pleased at how slow I was going so I had to drive off. But I was impressed.

As if that sight wasn't incredible enough, it was only the beginning. Wait till you hear about my party.

(Continued in post 5 of this thread)

_ Thoughts so far? Should I continue?_


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 22, 2008)

another installment would be great


----------



## Pingou (Feb 22, 2008)

spartan1 said:


> another installment would be great




+1 ! That's erally a good beginning you've put here.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 22, 2008)

Keep at it!


Dennis


----------



## Craiger16 (Feb 25, 2008)

"This party is gonna be epic man!" said my buddy Cory. My parents were out of town for a week so being young and stupid I decided I would have a huge party. You know the kind where I had 50 of my closest friends, and they invited even more. But truth be told I was really excited to see some of the ladies from high school again. It had been about a year and a half since we graduated and plenty of time for the college pounds to be packed on. 

Basically I really hoped Jessica would be there, it had been a while since I had seen her. We kept in touch through MSN though. I always wondered about her weight, ever since I saw that massive butt of hers on the bike many months ago she was always on my mind. Her bright sense of humor and infectious smile was very appealing. But she looked like a big beautiful angel. 

Then something unexpected came into play, she got a boyfriend! I took it well though.

"Oh cruel fate! Why must you mock me?!" I tried to stay calm. She popped up on MSN one day but her name wasn't what it normally was, she was calling herself "Thick Madame 

I asked her "what is that about?"

"Its from a movie, about a man who adores his woman's large beautiful size. That's what Kurt calls me." she said.

It sounded like this guy was cultured, an FA, and made her happy. How lame for me indeed! But she deserved it, before she had random dates with guys who were looking for an easy lay or thought maybe she would start working out again and shed some of that fat. It sucked for me too. Any girl friend I had would be on the plump side and I would tell them how beautiful they were. In turn they would diet and starve themselves It didn't work, I wanted them to be happy but lets face it, "I like fat girls!" 

I knew there was one out there for me, but I had to work up the courage to tell her how I felt.


On to the party, I figured I could still have lots of people over, still enjoy the view of Jessica's expanding figure, and party hard! I wanted to walk in to a full house of people like make an entrance if you will. So I let my buddies in early and they just left the door open for anyone to come in. The party started at 8, by 9 the house was flooded with people. 

As I made my rounds I noticed some of the girls weren't the petite waifs I knew from my High School days, they had gained the freshman 15 or more and looked better than ever. Of course some of the old gang was there doing shots, shot gunning beers, yelling and laughing loudly and having a great time. 

"I do one more then im goooood for a while dudes!" I slurred, perhaps I was hitting the booze a little too hard. But hey! why should I care? I ain't gotta impress no body! Then I fell down the stairs, luckily there was only 5 of them but still, ouch! 

"Are you ok hun?" 

Who was talking? that sounded familiar, but blast its blurry. 

"What are you doing? Everyone knows its beer before liquor - you look like you've never been sicker, duh!" 

It was Jessica! Oh wow was I happy to see her. 

She helped me up, I asked her if we could go talk in private so up the stairs we went. She sat me down and then pulled up a chair. My head stopped spinning long enough to focus on her. She had a bright blue shirt on stretched over her large belly, her breasts resting on top. Jessica had become so round, oh lord how I wanted to squeeze her. She was breathing hard from walking all the way up stairs and having to support my drunk self. 

"You know those stairs arent easy, and that hallway is pretty narrow, was this house built for little people or something?"

My attention the focused on her thighs and butt, I swear her jeans must have been painted on! She sat there arched back, patting her stomach. 

"So what's up?" I stumbled through a half assed expression of my feelings for her and how attractive I thought she was. However it was rough. She sighed and told me to get up. Boy was I woozy. Then she extended her arms, she pulled me in, I stuck one arm out and tapped her on the back. 

"Come on give me a real hug!" she barked. Then she squeezed me. So I reached around, my hands didn't meet. but I hugged her like I was told.

She whispered "I was thinking about you too." 

We both let go, she reached down and felt my erection through my jeans. 

"I'm glad you really like what you see." then she winked at me, and with that she walked away, strutting down the hallway shaking her big butt. I fell back onto the chair, stunned by what just happened and hoping I would sober up quickly.

To Be continued...


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicely done, I always enjoy your work 
Please continue. . . . . .


----------



## spartan1 (Dec 15, 2008)

yes please do continue


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Dec 16, 2008)

I say continue as well


----------



## curvluver (Dec 16, 2008)

I wholeheartedly agree that you should continue this fantastic tale!


----------

